# Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern



## Reise88

Hallo Leute,

Wer von euch hat im März 2010  in Bayern an der staatlichen Fischerprüfung teilgenommen?
Was denkt ihr wann wir endlich die Urkunden oder Durchfall bescheide bekommen?#c
Wenn einer Post bekommt bitte Bescheid sagen!!
Wo geht ihr das erste mal Angeln bzw welches Fangziel habt ihr euch vorrausgesetzt?

Freue mich auf zahlreiche Beiträge von euch 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

ach ja was ich noch sagen wollte Starnberg hat auf eine e-Mail geantwortet

[FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr Reislhuber,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]wir bemühen uns, die Ergebnisse noch im März zum Versand zu geben. Versprechen können wir allerdings nichts, denn wir wissen noch nicht wie lange die Nachkorrektur in Anspruch nehmen wird. Die Bescheide könnten evtl. etwas früher versandt werden als die Zeugnisse.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]xxxxxxx  (Namen habe ich Geändert)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Institut für Fischerei -[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Weilheimer Str. 8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]82319 Starnberg[/FONT]


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hoffen wir mal das Beste. 

Wenn alle ihre Bögen ordentlich ausgefüllt hätten, wären die Zeugnisse schon versandt? (So verstehe ich die Mail)


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Auf den Bescheid kann ich aber auch getrost verzichten, da dieser wohl eher nicht ausreichen wird, den Fischereischein austellen zu lassen. Mal sehen, wäre aber schon schön, wenn ich in den Ferien schon losziehen könnte. 

Uns wurde bei der Prüfung gesagt, dass wir in ca. 3 Wochen mit den Ergebnissen rechnen können, das würde ja dieses Wochenende dann passen.

Aber ob Du bestanden hast oder nicht, kannst Du doch schon abschätzen. Hast Du dir den Bogen nicht mitgenommen?


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Natürlich hab ich bestanden. 0 Fehler 
Aber damit kann ich net angeln gehn


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Hasenbraten schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich bestanden. 0 Fehler
> Aber damit kann ich net angeln gehn



Nur Geduld ... bis die wirklich interessanten Fische aufmachen, hast du den Schein #h


----------



## CMW

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hab auch an der 2010 Prüfung teilgenommen und inoffiziel bestanden , Hoffentlich kommt bald das Zeugnis |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Naja .. ich habe mein Zeugnis und auch noch meinen Fischereischein, wenn auch schon vor einigen Jahren, rechtzeitig und exakt zur Raubfischsaison-Eröffnung 16. April gehabt ...


... verliere den Glauben nicht, er ist so wunderbar


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

hallo an alle die in den blog geschrieben haben|wavey:

Ich hoffe die in Starnberg geben gas und versenden das ende märz bzw anfang apil noch

Bestanden habe ich auch wir haben mit dem ausbilder verglichen habe mit 2 fehler auch bestanden

Willaber baldmöglichst angeln gehen ich sitze schon auf heißen kohlen

Petri Heil an alle die schon Angeln gehen können


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Ach ja und Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben 2010


----------



## Carponizer95

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

guten Tag;
ich habe auch inofiziell mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
Mein Freund der durchgefallen ist hat sein bescheid heute bekommen!


----------



## Streber

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Ich habe letztes Jahr die Prüfung gemacht. Die Zeugnisse wurden Anfang April verschickt. Auf meinem Zeugnis steht als Ausstellungsdatum der 27. März 2009.
Also dürften kommende Woche die Zeugnisse kommen.

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

...ABWARTEN!:g


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

was bleibt uns schon anderes übrig 

Aber bei dem Wetter fällt mir seehr schwer.


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo Gemeinde

Vielen Danke für eure Antworten ich hoffe wirklich für uns alle dass die Zeugnisse sehr bald eintreffen!!
Wünsche allen bis dahin ein kräftiges Petri Heil

Lg

Steve


----------



## Angler-Flo

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hey ihr (neuen) Petrijünger  
Erstmal Willkommen im Board, falls ihr euch neu angemeldet habt, und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. 

Ich habe die Prüfung vor 2 Jahren gemacht. Auf meinem zeugnis steht auch Ausstelldatum 20.März und bekommen habe ich es erst ende April. 

Drück euch die Daumen, dass es bald kommt, bin da aber recht zuversichtlich . 
Ich hoffe außerdem mit, da ein Bekannter von mir auch wartet, dass wir endlich die erste gemeinsame Angeltour machen können  

Also dann mal allen viel Spaß am Wasser
und allgegenwertiges Petri Heil.


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo Angler-Flo auch dir Dankeschön für deinen Beitrag und für die Glückwünsche!!

Ja wir müssen alle positiv denken dann kommt es sicher bald auch wenn es schwer ist|supergri

Wünsche euch allen auch ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL 

und viel Spas am wasser

Mfg 

Steve#h


----------



## kelly.net

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Streber schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr die Prüfung gemacht. Die Zeugnisse wurden Anfang April verschickt. Auf meinem Zeugnis steht als Ausstellungsdatum der 27. März 2009.
> Also dürften kommende Woche die Zeugnisse kommen.
> 
> LG Andrea |wavey:


 
kann ich nur bestätigen, habe mein zeugnis dann paar tage drauf bekommen!


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Laut LFL sollen die Zeugnisse nach Ostern versendet werden. 
Es hieß 4-6 Wochen nach der Prüfung. Kanns auch nicht mehr erwarten. Hab meine Ruten schon hergerichtet und alles andere fangfertig gemacht. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die die Prüfung bestanden haben und an alle anderen viel Glück bei der Nachprüfung.


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

hallo somkejumper
Herzlich willkommen in meinen Forum und Danke fü deinen Beitrag!!

Hast du bei lfl angerufen oda eine e mail erhalten das sie das Zeugnis erst nach Ostern versenden?


Mfg

Steve#h


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo Gemeinde #h

 ich habe heute eine E-mail erhalten von LFL
Was mich wundert ich habe nicht einmal eine E-Mail an LFL geschrieben!!

Sehr geehrter Herr Reislhuber,



   falls Sie bestanden haben und die Druckerei sowie der Postversand mitspielen erhalten Sie noch vor Ostern Ihr Zeugnis.


   Mit freundlichen Grüßen
   xxxxxxx


   Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft
   Institut für Fischerei
   Arbeitsbereich Fluss- und Seenfischerei
   Weilheimer Str. 8
   82319 Starnberg

   Tel.: 08151 / 2692-127
   Fax.: 08151 / 2692-170

   Email: Eberhard.Leuner@LfL.Bayern.de
http://www.LfL.bayern.de


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

... die Fakten erhärten sich, dass wir an Ostern angeln dürfen! :vik:


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Ahoi, 

wie lange braucht das Landratsamt um den Schein auszustellen? Sonst wirds knapp mit Ostern #q


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Jogli schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wie lange braucht das Landratsamt um den Schein auszustellen? Sonst wirds knapp mit Ostern #q



Also zumindest in München (KVR) kannst Du dir den sofort mitnehmen.

Passbild, Zeugnis und 40€ mitnehmen, Nummer ziehen und dann in Demut der Dinge harren ;-)

Das wird schon noch...


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

dazu gehört meine Gemeinde sicher nicht :-(((((((((( 

#c


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Zum Zeugnis nach Ostern: Das stand soweit ich mich erinnere im Ladungsschreiben.

Zur Gemeinde: Hab bei meiner netten Sachbearbeiterin ( Ist mit mir in der Feuerwehr ) nachgefragt und die hat nur gesagt: Passfoto, Zeugnis, 224€ für den Schein auf Lebzeit und 5 min. Zeit. Mehr brauchst Du nicht.


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

hallo Gemeinde

Ich denke da ist jede Gemeinde verschieden aber ich hoffe das geht noch am selben tag das mit dem ausstellen des Fischereischeins 
Ich warte auch schon voll gespannt auf den Postboten heute


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

)

Ich sitz auch schon auf heißen Kohlen und warte auf den Postboten...

Habt ihr euch für einen Verein entschieden od. seit ihr Tageskarten-Angler ?|wavey:


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Heute war leider nichts in der Post. Hab mich schon gefreut als es um halb Neun klingelte, aber es war nur ein Päckchen für meine Frau.

Ich für meinen Teil hab mir noch keinen Verein ausgesucht. Werd erstmal auf Tageskarten gehen. Bei den horenden Aufnahmegebühren in unserer Gegend kommt mich das billiger.


----------



## Angler-Flo

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

@Somkejumper, 

freu Dich lieber, wenn Du ein DinA4 Kouvert bekommst, darin werden die Zeugnisse nämlich verschickt.


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Sind ja nur noch zwei Tage zeit. Am Freitag ist Feiertag und am Samstag hat die Gemeinde zu.

Wenn bis Donnerstag nichts da ist, geht es am Dienstag weiter mit der warterei. 

Das ist zum :v


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Wie mit mitgeteilt wurde, war bei mir auch nichts in der Post. 
hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr so lange, kann mich scho gar nimmer auf die Arbeit konzentrieren 

Einen Verein werd ich mir erstmal auch nicht suchen! Die ham ja nen Vogel was die Aufnahemgebür kostet.. da kann ich ja gleich Golf spielen |bla:


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Die nette Damen von der Post war da, und ... nichts #q#q

Ich hoffe auf morgen


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Ich denke das wir erst ab nächster woche damit rechnenkönnen so wie die ganze sache aussieht #t#d


----------



## XTreMe

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Ich rechne mit mitte bis ende nächster woche...


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

ich war jetzt gerade auf der gemeinde und habe mir meinen neuen Personalausweis geholt der Herr meinte ich müsst mit einer Woche wartezeit rechnen bis sie ihn ausgestellt haben wahnsinn oder da wartet man schon ewig auf sein Zeugnis und dann nochmal eine woche bis die in der Gemeinde den Schein ausgestellt haben!!!|krach:


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Es gibt Gemeinden, da merkt man noch, dass die Sachbearbeiter Beamte sind.                  |schlafen

Da lob ich mir meine Gemeinde. Wie schon gesagt, Passfoto, Zeugnis, die Kohle für den lebenslangen Schein und 5 minuten Zeit.


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

@Somkejumper

so gehts bei mir auch. Ich hatte schon angerufen und nachgefragt. Er hat gesagt, wenns sein muss bleibt er auch mal ein bisschen länger um den Schein fertig zu machen. 
DAS nenn ich Service.


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

aber naja i muss mi damit abfinden langsam is mir auch schon egal wie lang ich noch waten muss gibt andere hobbys auch noch da man nicht so lang auf was warten muss


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

wenn jemand einen Bescheid für nichtbestanden oder die Urkunde erhält bitte hier gleich reinschreiben :vik:


----------



## CMW

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



--AAL 1995-- schrieb:


> guten Tag;
> ich habe auch inofiziell mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
> Mein Freund der durchgefallen ist hat sein bescheid heute bekommen!


 

Die Bescheide für die nichtbestandenen wurden glaub ich bereits schon verschickt ! 

MFG

Steffen


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Was ich weiß, werden die Durchgefallenen und alle nicht eindeutigen nochmals kontrolliert.
Also sollten unsere bereits fertig sein.

Mal schaun was morgen mit der Post kommt.
So um halb Neun weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Aber CMW könnte recht haben dass die durchfall bescheide bereits verschickt wurden weil die bekommen wahrscheinlich nur einen normalen brief


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Gibts neue Infos??


----------



## Andi1488

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Reise88 schrieb:


> Aber CMW könnte recht haben dass die durchfall bescheide bereits verschickt wurden weil die bekommen wahrscheinlich nur einen normalen brief



Guten Morgen.
Hab nen Arbeitskollegen der die Prüfung gemacht hat und nicht bestanden hat. Er hat letzte Woche den Brief schon bekommen mit dem Termin zur Nachprüfung.


----------



## collision-course

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo,

die ersten haben wohl schon den (bestanden) Bescheid bekommen, also wirds nicht mehr lang dauern. 

tschö,

Michael

Edit sagt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187454&highlight=fischerpr%FCfung


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Soeben mit der Post mein Zeugniss erhalten.

Geh gleich auf die Gemeinde und lass mir meinen Schein ausstellen.


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Soeben mit der Post mein Zeugniss erhalten.
> 
> Geh gleich auf die Gemeinde und lass mir meinen Schein ausstellen.


 
Ich hoffe das ist kein verfrühter April Scherz?


----------



## Raisl

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hoffe ich auch ich will an Ostern Fischen gehen


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Nein. Damit macht man keine Scherze.

Hab soeben meinen Schein auf Lebenszeit abgeholt. :vik:


Mal schaun ob ich heute noch ans Gewässer gehe und die Würmer bade.|kopfkrat

An alle die noch warten müssen. Es dauert nicht mehr lange. Die meiste Zeit ist eh schon rum.|wavey:


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Nein. Damit macht man keine Scherze.
> 
> Hab soeben meinen Schein auf Lebenszeit abgeholt. :vik:
> 
> 
> Mal schaun ob ich heute noch ans Gewässer gehe und die Würmer bade.|kopfkrat
> 
> An alle die noch warten müssen. Es dauert nicht mehr lange. Die meiste Zeit ist eh schon rum.|wavey:


 
Du glücklicher. Bei mir kommt die Post immer erst nach 13:00 Uhr. Heute ist Mittwoch und die Gemeinde macht um 12:00 Uhr zu


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Hasenbraten schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Bei mir kommt die Post immer erst nach 13:00 Uhr. Heute ist Mittwoch und die Gemeinde macht um 12:00 Uhr zu


 
..keine Bange,morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!


----------



## Raisl

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Hasenbraten schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Bei mir kommt die Post immer erst nach 13:00 Uhr. Heute ist Mittwoch und die Gemeinde macht um 12:00 Uhr zu





Bei mir is es das gleiche aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hab mich extra beeilt, da am Mittwoch Nachmittag unsere Gemeinde zu hat.


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Gleich mal zum Briefkasten gehen.... Es ist da. #6 

Bei uns haben fast alle Geschäfte am Mittwochnachmittag geschlossen, aber die Gemeinde hat nachmittags nur am Mittwoch geöffnet.


----------



## allroundfischer11

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Selbst wenn ich des Zeugniss heute noch krieg hat die Gemeinde
eh Mittwoch zu.
hoffe trotzdem dass es heute noch kommt.


----------



## stm

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Servus.

Bei mir wars auch Heute im Briefkasten.

Komm grad von der Gemeinde 

stm


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

#h

Montag bis Donnerstag: 7.00 - 18.00 Uhr 
Freitag: 7.00 - 16.00 Uhr

Jippi! Jetz muss nur die Post kommen


----------



## barschben

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Heute mein zeugniss bekommen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Raisl

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

JUHU es is da :m:m


----------



## allroundfischer11

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Es ist tatsächlich heute noch angekommen.
müsste nur noch die gemeinde offen haben.#q


----------



## nekrobiose88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Habe mein Zeugniss gerade bekommen , jetzt müsste nur noch der Lohn kommen


----------



## Gugi

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

 jup meins is ah kemma #h


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

War gerade in der Gemeineverwaltung (3 min Fußweg), kann den begehrten Schein in 1 Stunde abholen. Guter Service. #6


----------



## Angler-Flo

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

So jetzt noch einmal  
An alle die ihr Zeugnis bekommen haben und die Prüfung nun "offiziell" bestanden haben. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu ... und nun viel Spaß am Wasser. 
Und nochmal Willkommen im Board.


----------



## Jogli

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Geil endlich legal angeln


----------



## Anaconda1983

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



Jogli schrieb:


> Geil endlich legal angeln



geil endlich kein schwarzangeln mehr.....|supergri (ironisch gemeint)

habe heute auch endlich meine urkunde bekommen,heute abend bringt mir meine nachbarin den antrag mit heim und den nur noch ausfüllen und ich hoffe das ich morgen shcon los legen kann mit dem angeln!! |supergri

wünsche allen viel spass die bestanden haben und ein PETRI HEIL!!!#h


----------



## tauchmonster

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo und Petri Heil,
#6
Das Ergebnis der Fischerprüfung 2010 von meiner Frau und der Tochter war  Heute in der Post.
Wir kommen hier aus dem tiefsten Niederbayern. 
Vieleicht klappt es bei Euch auch noch vor Ostern.

Gruß Tauchmonster


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo Leute und PetriHeil #h

JUHHUUUU Endlich mein Zeugnis lag heute auch im Briefkasten :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Morgen kann ich meinen Fischereischein holen
Das warten hat in Ende :vik::vik:

Ich hoffe diejenigen die es noch nicjt bekommen haben bekommen es morgen.
Und dann alle ab ans Wasser|supergri|supergri
Wünsche euch schon mal einen guten Fang und keine Unfälle am Gewässer!!
Ich hoffe wir bleiben alle hier in Kontakt würde mich sehr freuen

Mfg

Steve#h


----------



## CMW

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Auch bei mir war heute das legändäre Zeugnis in Biriefkasten,Mein FischereiSchein wurde dank meiner super Gemeindemitarbeiter sofort auf lebenszeit ausgestellt,auch mein Jahreserlaubnischein hab ich heute auch noch bekommen !

Werde über die Ostertage die Gewässerstrecke auskosten!

Petri Heil und ab ans Wasser:vik::vik::vik::vik:

MFG

Steffen


----------



## VTI-Alex

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

hab gestern auch meine Urkunde und 20 min später mein schein gekriegt |supergri.
Sau geiles Ostergeschenk


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

glückwunsch an alle! wünsche euch dicke fische


----------



## nekrobiose88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

oh mei, meine gemeinde ist nicht so schnell wie euere, die brauchen bis nächste woche donnerstag #q


----------



## XTreMe

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*



nekrobiose88 schrieb:


> oh mei, meine gemeinde ist nicht so schnell wie euere, die brauchen bis nächste woche donnerstag #q




genau wie bei mir  woher kommst du denn?


----------



## nekrobiose88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Windischeschenbach, zwischen Weiden und Hof


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Hallo Leute habts ihr jetzt schon alle die Urkunde bekommen?
Und was habts ihr bis jetzt so gefangen beim fischn?
:vik:
Ich nur eine Karausche mit 3 Pfund war leider bis jetzt nur einmal wegen arbeit aber ab freitag gehts dann richtig los habe mit eine Jahreskarte für den Inn geholt :vik:


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

@ Reise: Woher kommst Du????|kopfkrat


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Ich bin noch Schneider (war gestern und heute an der Donau), hab mir aber die geflochtene mal sauber in den Zeigefinger getrieben weil ich bei einem Gewaltwurf hängen geblieben bin :q


----------



## Reise88

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

ich komme aus pocking raum passau


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2010 in bayern*

Kreis Erding:vik:


----------

